# Australian Saddle --> Pros/cons?



## Sunny06

I never really thought to try the lil Aussie covered in 2 inches of dust hidden in the back of my dark tack room. 
I remember when we had sent in the mold of the horse who used it's withers a LONG time ago, to fit the saddle to him customed. He was pretty narrow, so I never thought to try it on my plump 'sofa'.

I had brought out Sunny to have my grandmother who has ridden her whole life, _really_ critique is conformation. I told her to be as mean as possible. She said he looked pretty good, but had a shortish neck which we all agreed on. I was totally not offended--we'd always known it was short.
So she was looking at his back and ran her finger nails down the sides of his back bone and he flinched really bad. His whole back actually sunk a good few inches. So I put my saddle on his back without a pad to let her see how it fit, and she said that it was very possible that it was resting on him wrong. 
I was very shocked it didn't fit him. We had actually carted my horse to a tack store and tried all kinds of different saddles just so we could be sure we found the right one. It was only a barrel/reining saddle because it fit him the best and was relatively comfy.

Anyways--back to the original....um--idea.

So we were looking at some other random saddles in the tack room hoping maybe to find one we could experiment with on fitting them to him.

That brings us back to the Aussie. I rode it on him without a pad because I wanted to see how it fit as accuratly as I could. My grandmother said it fit him very well and I just so happened to REALLY like it! It is so safe and secure feeling. I'm thinking about maybe starting to use if for a bit to see if it helps him gait a little better (as some of you already probably know--his gait has been bad lately, so I think that the sore back is probably the problem!). I never thought to think of discomfort because I was always confident that it fit him well..I guess not 

So--on that note. Do any of you ride Australian? Any pros/cons? Do you like it/hate it? Anything I should know about them? 

I've heard they are good for trail riding and hacking. Which is what I do 

I'm pretty excited right now, he he


----------



## themacpack

We don't, currently, but I have been eyeballing one myself of late so I will definitely be following the thread.................thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## rosie9r

When I had a different horse, I rode him in an aussie saddle. It was great for a hack for sure. He had high withers and it cleared them easily. I felt super secure and the seat was deep and comfy. 

I am actually keeping my eye out for another one, I sold mine with the horse. 
But if you are going to get an aussie, make sure to get a higher quality one, Syd Hill if you can afford it. Dont fall for the cheap Indian leather ones. Oh, and if you can get one with the fleece bottom like a western saddle, go for it. The panels like english saddles are ok too but i like the fleece better.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ The one we have is a good $600-700 saddle.. So it is probably a good quality. It has held up great. It dosen't have fleece, though. More like...Felt? I really can't describe it..
I will get back to you on it's brand. I want to say Bushrider??? Maybe not.


----------



## Liberty Valance

I ride in a poley saddle (that's what they're called...the name comes from the panels that stick up in the front that hold you in = poleys). What's nice about a poley saddle is that the Australians actually designed the entire saddle with a purpose, taking the best of English and the best of Western and a little of their own. I did a lot of research on these when I got mine. I figured that, just like an english saddle, there must be a proper way to ride this thing. So, I didn't want to just plop it on my horse and ride western...I decided to learn to ride "Australian"...not surprisingly, there is actually an Australian method of equitation that goes with this saddle!! It takes a little getting used to, and sometimes you can hear/see the snobs "criticize" your equitation...but what do they know about riding Australian? lol

The underpad should be really thick and in a better made saddle it's flocked with a material that actually gets heated up by your horse's body heat and then it molds itself to the horse's back for a great fit. The only thing is that you do still have to make sure the tree is appropriate for your horse. The tree is about how and where the weight is distributed, so it's important that it not be too narrow or too wide, just like any other saddle.

English riders usually have no problem adjusting to the seat because a poley saddle is a forward-seat saddle, just like English. Western riders try to sit like they do in a western saddle and often find the saddle to be uncomfortable...because they're sitting in it wrong. If you don't sit like you sit in an english saddle, it'll actually get more difficult to ride as the horse goes faster. The faster the horse goes, the more the saddle is designed to pitch your forward. At a full gallop, you should almost be half standing and leaning forward. In Australia, they still use horses to wrangle, but the terrain isn't quite the same as the open flats of the American cattle west. So, riding involves tops speeds in an unforgiving environment and terrain. Getting up off the horse's "drive axle" (his rear end) and up over his shoulders (as opposed to sitting erect in a backward seat) makes much more sense and is a lot safer when you have to go up and down hills at those speeds. Think about the jockeys...how they ride to get their horse to go as fast as possible. The poley saddle is actually designed to "help" you get into your sort-of two-point position. If you try to sit back in it, it won't be very comfortable.

Another thing that Americans don't realize (and have trouble with) is what to do with their feet. Yes, it's a forward-seat saddle, but your feet don't go underneath you. They actually go slightly in front of you. So, your body is set more forward, AND your feet are in front of you at the same time. You're also supposed to put 25% of your weight in your stirrups as you ride. If you try not to do this (and completely sit as you would a conventional saddle), the saddle will kind of push you forward at the trot, which you're supposed to post. The reason you stand in the stirrups a little and have your feet out in front of you has a purpose, too. Again, it's because of the terrain. If the horse stumbles or goes down, your feet in front of you are in a perfect position to catch you so you don't get hurt. You're already poised to basically "step" out of the saddle if that happens.

The reason that poley saddles are the way that they are is because being a cowboy in Australia is actually one of THE most dangerous occupations in the country (if not THE most dangerous). The reason is because farms are massive...hundreds of acres a piece. There's not much grazing land for the cattle, so the cattle are allowed to wander. Where the grass is, there are no people. If your farm is fortunate to have an airstrip, if you get hurt, there might be hope for you. But you still have a long flight to a hospital. If there's no airstrip nearby, it'll be days before a doctor can get to you and you'll be dead in the mean time. It's not the snakes or the crocodiles or the dingo or whatever...it's the same risks that we have here - riding is inherently dangerous, and accidents happen there just like here...except there's no help when they happen.

Anyways, didn't mean to write you a book. Have fun in your saddle! =D


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Thank you! I was noticing when I was riding it that it throws you kind of forward...Interesting. I changed the whole sturrip and fenders to regular english ones because there was no longer any room to punch more holes in the fenders, so as soon as I can I will order new fenders/sturrips.

The saddle brand is a Stockman and the model is 'Bushrider'.

The pad we bought for it IS Australian but is very thin, which kind of worries me because you said it should be thick...Is it ok to use? Can you use a regular old western pad with it? English?

Is it built for the rider's comfort MORE than the horse or same of opposite or what?

Thank you by the way! I like knowing the whole forward seat/western seat information. So you should sit more English, correct?


----------



## kitten_Val

I'd love to try expensive aussie. I've heard lots of nice things about them - comfy, light, durable, and usually a good fit for the horse. 

I tried the cheap one ($300 new) as aussie are not common in my area, and it wasn't a good fit for my horse, so I returned it back.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Oh, good. Glad you returned it and got your money back!


----------



## Liberty Valance

sunny06 said:


> ^^ Thank you! I was noticing when I was riding it that it throws you kind of forward...Interesting. I changed the whole sturrip and fenders to regular english ones because there was no longer any room to punch more holes in the fenders, so as soon as I can I will order new fenders/sturrips.
> 
> The saddle brand is a Stockman and the model is 'Bushrider'.
> 
> The pad we bought for it IS Australian but is very thin, which kind of worries me because you said it should be thick...Is it ok to use? Can you use a regular old western pad with it? English?
> 
> Is it built for the rider's comfort MORE than the horse or same of opposite or what?
> 
> Thank you by the way! I like knowing the whole forward seat/western seat information. So you should sit more English, correct?


They're designed with the comfort of both horse and rider in mind because they do have to ride long distances for hours through brutal territory.

I have something like a Stockman Bush rider, so it has a has a yellow underpad that's attached to the saddle, where the padding/flocking would be on an English saddle. That's actually a built in pad, but I still use a regular pad underneath. But they do make them thin like western saddles. Depending on how thick or thin the underside of your saddle is, if it's even as thin as an english saddle, you'd probably want to use an english type pad. They do make special pads for australian saddles - they're fleece just like the english ones. The only difference is that the side panels are way longer to accommodate the long fenders. They also make them that have pockets built in and everything. I use a Roma pad or a dressage pad (cuz it has the Pink Panther on it and hot pink flames):lol: A western pad might be too thick. If the pad and the underpad together are really thick, then the saddle will kind of teeter on the horse's back...too much separation between the horse and the saddle. If the underside is more like a western saddle, then you'd use a western pad.

You should sit in it more like english, but remember to allow your feet to be forward and support some of your weight. If you're not sitting exactly right, I'm sure the overgirth will let you know. lol


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Yeah, the underside is very much english style, and flocking is NOT fleece, rather more felt? I can't describe it..

So I should continue to use the thin pad?


----------



## wild_spot

Liberty is mostly correct, and had it spot on about the conditions that Australian stockmen (not cowboys here!) ride in and their horses have to work in. 

However there are a few points I want to add/refute :]

You can use any pad under a stock saddle. Same as any other saddle, if it fits your horse, the pad doesn't matter. A lot of people here use pads that are similar in thickness to a towel, folded in half. others use foam pads, others use different things again. I think the 'Aussie' pads are targeted towards people in the US. It really doesn't make a difference what pad you use.

Most stock saddles have a felt lining on the panels underneath. That sounds like what yours has, Sunny. The majority of Australian made stock saddles still have wool flocking, also. 

There is more than one style seat in stock saddles nowadays. The older ones are as Liberty described, sitting you back on your 'pockets', while having your upper body over the horses shoudlers and your legs more forward. However, you can also get stock saddle now that have the stirrups/fenders hung further back on the tree, allowing for a more traditional english style centered seat. If your saddle is older, I would guess it is the first style I mentioned.

This is the position used when showing in a stock saddle:










This is the position most commonly seen when working cattle:


----------



## Liberty Valance

I've seen on the sales sites that they now offer a more "western" version that seems to have a more western balance to them. Those pics are really good examples...especially that first one. I didn't know they allow people to show in these...are they only special classes?

The pads that I was thinking about was the thick fleece or felt pads being too thick. I dunno if anyone besides me still rides in those anymore. lol If the saddle has the felt underpad with the wool flocking, a thick fleece or felt pad would make the saddle teeter, just like if you put too many pads under a regular western saddle. But if you just use like a gel pad or something that's similar (on the thinner side), yeah you can use any pad you want. The only thing that I've had some personal qualms about with a regular square western pad is that, since I have the old stockmen saddle (like the first pic below), under the saddle flaps (under the stirrups), there is another panel that the girth rests on and wraps around the horse's sides (see pic 2). The girth wraps this underpanel close to the horse, which seems like it would be uncomfortable in a square western pad that doesn't extend that far down. That's the only reason I use dressage pads...cuz they're long enough to cover from front to back and long enough to protect the horse from the chafing of the leather girth underpanel...I think this panel is actually supposed to protect the horse, itself, but it seems to me that it would just cause rubbing around the edges and would get rather nasty (and uncomfortable) when the horse sweats.

But the newer, more western versions don't have these long panels.


----------



## Liberty Valance

Oh, on the older saddles like mine, behind the big cantle ring and under the smaller d's on the cantle (in pic 1 above), that entire area is underpad, so it's pretty thick. That's what mine looks like and it goes the length of the whole saddle. It goes the length of the whole saddle and it's about 1-2 inches thick depending (you can see it in the 2nd pic...the yellow felt area), but not all poley saddles are made that way with that much padding and yours may not look like that.


----------



## wild_spot

Those saddles with the horns are an American invention. I have never seen one used or even talk about being used in Australia! The horn would get in the way of the normal position you see above, used in campdrafting etc. They appeal to people used to western saddles; And if they work for you, great! I have to say though, I have yet to see one that I would consider good quality.

I've never had an issue with the long flaps rubbing a horse... It may happen though, I have just never seen or heard it.


----------



## Sunny06

Liberty Valence said:


> I've seen on the sales sites that they now offer a more "western" version that seems to have a more western balance to them. Those pics are really good examples...especially that first one. I didn't know they allow people to show in these...are they only special classes?
> 
> The pads that I was thinking about was the thick fleece or felt pads being too thick. I dunno if anyone besides me still rides in those anymore. lol If the saddle has the felt underpad with the wool flocking, a thick fleece or felt pad would make the saddle teeter, just like if you put too many pads under a regular western saddle. But if you just use like a gel pad or something that's similar (on the thinner side), yeah you can use any pad you want. The only thing that I've had some personal qualms about with a regular square western pad is that, since I have the old stockmen saddle (like the first pic below), under the saddle flaps (under the stirrups), there is another panel that the girth rests on and wraps around the horse's sides (see pic 2). The girth wraps this underpanel close to the horse, which seems like it would be uncomfortable in a square western pad that doesn't extend that far down. That's the only reason I use dressage pads...cuz they're long enough to cover from front to back and long enough to protect the horse from the chafing of the leather girth underpanel...I think this panel is actually supposed to protect the horse, itself, but it seems to me that it would just cause rubbing around the edges and would get rather nasty (and uncomfortable) when the horse sweats.
> 
> But the newer, more western versions don't have these long panels.


^^ The first saddle is the exact one (or very similar) to mine!
Thanks guys, for the info! I appreciate it. I really wish it didn't have the horn, but it's a little late...Ha.


----------



## Liberty Valance

No!!! You can hang stuff up on it! Like water bottles, helmets, bags with food...the front of your bra when you try to lean over it. LOL Yeah, the horns are kind of dumb. But they're dumb on American western saddles, too, unless the saddle has a cutting or roping tree. It's all cosmetic here, too, cuz the majority of the equine industry over here is just competition and trail riders and have real no use for a horn, either. Unless you need to rope a cow and tie off to it, it's actually a nuissance. lol I have police horses and we also do a lot of trail riding. In both situations, the horse needs to go over obstacles. I can't tell you how lovely that horn feels when your horse goes to jump over a large pipe or tree.  (I bought my poley saddle from a friend, so I didn't have a choice about the horn).

I don't know about poor quality, though. I think it's just like anything else...there's a TON of junk flooding the market from India. But if you go with a reputable domestic/european manufacturer and spend the extra money you'll get something pretty good. It may not be made to withstand the work that a stockman does, but then again most American westerns can't do the job of a rancher. Making saddles is actully one thing that we've learned to do pretty well over here, and because the poleys are somewhat avant-garde, a lot of our good saddleries have a offer poleys that they make using the same high quality materials that they use to make their usual models.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Liberty Valence said:


> No!!! You can hang stuff up on it! Like water bottles, helmets, bags with food...*the front of your bra* when you try to lean over it. LOL



I thought I was the only one who did that. lol


----------



## TrueNorth

I recently bought a Trevor James Northern Champion Drafter. I love it, and I really think my mare does, too! It fits both her and me just right. 
Australian Stock Saddles - James Saddlery - Makers of High Grade Australian Stock Saddles
(no horn!)

I tried a Syd Hill (older one, with the serge pads) but although it was wonderful quality, it did not fit my horse. Friends of ours have been riding aussie saddles here for over twenty years. I think their interest sparked back then when they saw the descent scene in the movie "Man from Snowy River...." Friend has had to see how the actor (it was not a stunt man) stayed in the saddle on a ride like that, and they've been hooked ever since. OK, I don't know about camera angle in this, but still....




 
and I love this ol' movie! And I love Oz!

These friends ride typically 30-40 miles on a weekend, with no saddle fatigue compared to Western saddles. 

I read recently that the U. S. Border patrol is using these saddles now. Safety and comfort, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Did you know that that horse died in the stunt? Yes, they had to use 2 horses.


----------



## cloudy18

I have a cheapo Aussie, no horn. Western saddles will NOT fit my mare. I LOVE this saddle, it's very comfortable. Easier on the butt and knees. Mine has the serge panels, that is the bottom that is similar to English saddles. These tend to fit hard to fit horses better than the fleece bottom kind.


----------



## TrueNorth

sunny06 said:


> ^^ Did you know that that horse died in the stunt? Yes, they had to use 2 horses.


No, I didn't know that. That's not good news... :-( 

Just found this (sounds like more than two horses...):
"At a time when animal liberation and cruelty of animals was being taken very seriously _The Man _was ignoring the importance of these issues. The film is concerned with capturing wild animals and ‘breaking’ them in, although Jim trains the colt by “gentling it rather than imposing himself upon it”(Turner, 1983). Not only this but in the making of the film many horses had to be destroyed because of accidents, including the beautiful black stallion (Hare, 1982). In spite of this, probably due to the audience’s unawareness, the film was a huge success. "

Went to the Omak Stampede (rodeo) a few years ago, and they didn't do the Suicide Race that year. Wonder if they are still doing that (I think they are). I think it was cancelled that year due to a feud between rodeo mgmt and the Tribe, however, not for other reasons. We go to nearby Ellensburg every Labor Day weekend. Great rodeo!


----------



## Sunny06

That's horrible!!


----------



## goldilockz

I have an Aussie saddle! I won it in a Silent Auction benefit, and I can't wait to use it. It's pretty comfy for me, but I've ridden both English and Western, so maybe it's easy for me to adjust.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Cool! Maybe we can compare notes! Ha ha.


----------



## goldilockz

Sounds good! It will probably be next Spring before I get to use it, since it's too heavy for Dixie, and I'll have to wait till AZ gets his refresher training


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Aw..Well that stinx.. You have to _wait_ to use it??


----------



## goldilockz

Yeah. I have to wait to ride at all till after October with the baby almost here, and then to be able to ride AZ, I want to wait till early Spring so he can get refresher training done professionally. It suuuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## Sunny06

OH! Your having a baby! Congrats!! I wanna see pictures soon!


----------



## wild_spot

The saddle i'm getting made will have serge panels. There isn't much difference between the serge/felt panels.

There is quite a difference between stock saddle made for Australians and stock saddles made for Americans... The American ones have been more 'westernised'. I'll post a pic of my saddle when I get it, a good example of a typical high quality Australian stock saddle. You can see the difference in the shape just by looking compared to the cheaper saddles; And they are a dream to sit in. You would have to TRY to fall out!

I love the The Man From Snowy River; But I fell in love with the poem and song long before I saw the movie. I didn't know about the death of the horses though, that is very sad, but I would venture a guess, pretty typical in those days. The story though is fantastic.


----------



## TrueNorth

wild_spot said:


> I'll post a pic of my saddle when I get it...
> 
> I think I remember reading a post of yours elsewhere in which you named your custom saddle maker -- I was pondering the James one at that point. Will love seeing photo of yours when you get it, just to compare to the one I got from Trevor James (it does not have a horn...) It's still very new to me. I love it. So secure and really comfortable.
> 
> I am now considering the Smartrider "Escape" safety stirrups. Are you familiar with them? (a review is located here:
> Natural Horse World ProductReviews
> 
> Re the "Man from Snowy..." (yes, the poem is wonderful!) I wonder now what the statistics are for injured horses (and riders as well) in any of the "spectacular" type movie scenes, Civil War battles, all that sort of thing. It is inevitable there would be injuries. Sad. I can't imagine the film makers and actors not being devastated when it happens. I read there is some similar rough pursuit riding by the U. S. border patrol at times, too, in difficult terrain, and in the dark...


----------



## sandy2u1

I have one of those inexpensive American made aussie saddles. Yesterday was the first time I took in on a long ride. My sister took the exact same 8 hour ride with a Circle Y saddle. Lets put it this way...I can sit down today and she can't :lol:. Mine is a cheap one and I find it to be a very good riding, secure saddle. Mine has one of those evil bra snatching saddle horns though lol


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Ha ha yeah, me too. I really wish it didn't have one..


----------



## wild_spot

Truenorth, I have ridden similar terrain (though not quite as steep, but still scary as h***) after sheep on our place in one particular paddock. The know the best place to bolt to avoid being mustered and a horse is the only thing that can travel the country to block them. I call it our own snowy river ride :] Boy is it scary!

I remember reccomending the James saddlery to a few other members on here. I have never ridden in one of their saddles but they seem to have the best quality and most authentic exports. Glad to hear you like it!

I have seen them though never ridden in them. A good idea! However I think I am going with the more 'traditional' four bar stirrups because I will be showing.


----------



## Liberty Valance

wild_spot said:


> Truenorth, I have ridden similar terrain (though not quite as steep, but still scary as h***) after sheep on our place in one particular paddock. The know the best place to bolt to avoid being mustered and a horse is the only thing that can travel the country to block them. I call it our own snowy river ride :] Boy is it scary!
> 
> I remember reccomending the James saddlery to a few other members on here. I have never ridden in one of their saddles but they seem to have the best quality and most authentic exports. Glad to hear you like it!
> 
> I have seen them though never ridden in them. A good idea! However I think I am going with the more 'traditional' four bar stirrups because I will be showing.


James saddlery...I think I've seen their website. They look like they have good stuff.

I have both Snowy River movies and I can play "Jessica's Theme" on the piano. I was surprised I actually found the music for it. A friend of mine was so obsessed with that movie that she actually designed her entire wedding around it! I did the video of the service and reception for her, and so when I edited the video at home, I used the movie soundtrack for all of the background music.


----------



## TrueNorth

Wildspot - Your terrain sounds pretty rough  (Hey, I have two australian shepherds who'd be mighty handy for you rounding up those sheep - oh they'd be soooo happy to help!) We're in some fairly rugged areas too, and I'm anxious for our cattle rancher friend to get his herd on the rangeland behind us so I can scout for him (just for fun) as we are adjacent to that land (he's late this year). 

Coincidentally I just got off the phone with Trevor James as I am wanting to order a crupper and a couple of other things from them. As you say, the look of those "plastic" looking safety stirrups are putting me off (not for show!) but they appear to be a great design (and won awards). Mr. James is looking into the leather ones for me (found them on another site -- strange thing they are not on the smartrider site itself -- so he's contacting them to check on that for me. They're within 20km of each other. The "Classic" smartrider safety stirrups would work for you though, I would think, as they are stainless steel? (he told me they won't work on my saddle as the stirrup leathers are slightly too wide?) The other thing about the "plastic" ones, they work as a mounting aid (like a ladder when yoiu flip them down) which would be good for fairly short me and fairly tall Dixie! 

Friend of ours lives Turramurra - he sent me a great video he'd made of the Canberra area when he was there last year on a business trip. Beautiful scenery. BTW I looked up "campdrafting" -- that sounds awesome! Have fun and good luck! 

Liberty V - I wish I still had my piano :-( Bet that video you made was wonderful....It really is such a great story.


----------



## wild_spot

TrueNorth, I would love to meet them! I love working breed dogs, we have four working kelpies and my kelpie who doesn’t so much work as follow the horse :] I’m hoping to get a Koolie as my next dog, which are very similar to Australian Shepherds. The kelpies do love their work; The terrain makes it hard for them! It’s mostly not too bad, we have quite a lot of river/creek flats but we also have a few very steep and rocky hills, which unfortunately is where the bun buns like to make their leg breaking holes! The cattle are good fun to flush out of the hills, and I must say I do love the end of breeding season as getting the bulls out from the cows is always an adrenalin pumped workout for both me and the horse!

I love the idea of using them as a mounting aid, sometimes it just seems too hard to pull myself up onto Bundy after riding ponies for so many years, and he isn’t even big! I’m sure those stirrups are a great idea, my problem is that in mounted games with all the leaning your foot ends up in some pretty unorthodox positions within the stirrup, and I would be worried it would trigger the release when I really need it not too! That could be entertaining…

Ah… Canberra. We really are a big country town. I do love it here. We have the best of both worlds, living in a good quiet suburb close to the major malls and such; But the farm a ten minute drive from our place and miles of good riding country.

Campdrafting is definitely good fun! I really think it would take off if introduced in the US; Another skill for those amazing cowhorses of yours to slip under their belt.


----------



## Sunny06

Campdrafting?


----------



## TrueNorth

Sunny - google "campdraft" - there's lots of info. Amazing! 

Wild_spot, I googled for a picture of a Koolie, and what I saw looked precisely like our blue merle/tri male, Doc! His new little sister is a red merle/tri now 9 months old and full of the dickens. At this point with those long, slender adolescent legs of hers and that coloration, a friend remarked she looks like a cheetah! She sorta does! I need to make her wear a red bandanna because running in the hills she also resembles a coyote from a distance and heaven forbid she'd get shot at. These kids are from working stock not show, so they are eager to work, if only we had livestock. At least we have access to the rangeland to give them some action, within reason. I absolutely love these dogs! Smart kids, you can look in their eyes and have a conversation with them I swear. The red is the most talkative (verbal) one I have ever known. A clown. 

I can see why you'd not want to risk those particular safety stirrups with all that kind of action! Wow, you do it all, girl! Awesome.


----------



## wild_spot

It's a cow event, probably closest to your reined cowhorse event but very different.

There is a large arena with a smaller yard, or 'camp' off it. There are about 8-10 cattle in the camp, and the main arena has pegs/trees/cones set up like this: 










You have to go into the camp and celect a beast, cut if from the others and demonstrate control (turning it along the front of the camp a few times). You then call gate and the gate into the main arena is opened, and you have to guide your beast around the course as drawn above. You get points for cut out, horsework, each section of the course, and gating.


----------



## TrueNorth

And therefore, a lot of the Aussie saddles (as in our Northern Champion Drafter) have drafting as part of the name....?


----------



## wild_spot

Yep! Nothern Drafter, classic drafter, etc.


----------



## TrueNorth

Wild_ did you order a Cooper saddle?


----------



## wild_spot

Nope, I ordered one from a guy who rides in the same organisation as me. I've ridden in his saddles for years so I know the style and quality, and he is a LOT (like 2k) cheaper than a lot of others out there. His name is Peter Nelson.


----------



## xxBarry Godden

An English style saddle has to fit the horse's back both lengthways and width ways, It must also be "serviced" regularly by being restuffed, Fitting a saddle calls for professional expertise. Most of the big names in saddle making have a section on "fitting". Look them up on the internet. (Ideal/WOW/Steubben)
If you use a badly fitting English saddle on a horse you will run the risk of causing blisters and subsequent pain, which will cause the horse to reach down or otherwise behave badly out of discomfort.
Western saddles used over a big thick blanket spread the weight of the rider more evenly and are very often interchangeable between horses of similar breeding. 
Australian professional riders have to a certain extent developed their own style of riding - incorporating bits of Western and European techniques. But for the good reason that they use horses to work cattle over vast ranges.
Generally speaking, in Western Europe horses are not used to round up cattle and dogs are used to round up sheep. In England most farm animals are kept within relatively small fenced fields - a man and his dog does the round up.
If I lived in South US, I'd ride Western. In Europe except for Spain & Portugal I'd ride English. My horse would quickly learn to adapt to either system. B G


----------



## Sunny06

So far, I LOVE my Aussie


----------



## Cougar

Come over and get mine. I hate the beasts.


----------



## Sunny06

Really? Why?


----------



## Gidji

Where I live in Australia, nearly everyone rides Aussie. I, personally don't really like it, but they are pretty comfy on long rides. I ride western. I so agree that campdrafting would take off in the US. Some people say its easy, but its not. Do you have Swinging Fender saddles in the US? They're really comfy to ride in. They're built slightly different to a normal poley saddle, but they're also really good to ride in.


----------



## Sunny06

I have a Stockman Bushrider. You can try googleing it.


----------



## Saskia

Just looking through this thread. I am not used to calling them "Australian Saddles" at first I thought the title was about general saddles being made in Australia and then I was like ooooh the stock saddle. 

Personally I don't like them, mainly because of the things in front of the the thighs (no idea what they're called - not a stock person). 

Australian saddles, thats weird, i'd never call them that :lol:


----------



## wild_spot

Knee rolls ^

I know, 'Australian saddles' sunds so strange, just stock saddles to me :]

I love mine, couldn't be happier, and my horse is 100% happier also.


----------



## smrobs

I started reading this thread and was going to ask a silly question and I THINK it may have gotten answered in a PP but I'm not sure. Is the horn on a stock saddle really used for anything productive other than hanging stuff on it? In other words, can you rope something and use the horn for dallying or would it break it off?

Silly question I know but the only experience I have with stock saddles is watching movies like Man from Snowy River and such. LOL.


----------



## wild_spot

No idea. I have never seen a quality, Australian made stock saddle with a horn. Actually, I have never seen any stock saddle with a horn except on the computer, and all were cheap/crappy saddles and i'm guessing only made to appeal to the Americans familiarity with the western saddle. Anything on those cheap saddles will be bad quality, so no, I wouldn't trust it to dally a cow. 

Generally, we don't rope cattle. We set up yards and use a crush to do any doctoring/handling needed, so there is/was no use for a horn on a stock saddle.


----------



## smrobs

Huh, that is really interesting. For the longest time, I thought all stock saddles had horns and I always wondered why.

I would be screwed if my saddle didn't have a horn, that is how we do ALL of our doctoring and if we only have one that needs to be loaded in the trailer, then we just rope him and drag him in. We don't have access to a pen and chute in most of the places we have cattle. LOL. It is always fascinating to hear how different things are over there.


----------



## Hunter65

Sunny06 said:


> ^^ Did you know that that horse died in the stunt? Yes, they had to use 2 horses.



I always wondered if that killed that horse. What a freaky ride that would be.

I switched to Aussie saddle last year when I was leasing Duke and the western saddle they had for him hurt my knees (it was awful). My riding buddy had an Aussie and I ended up getting one and now won't go back. Mine isn't of the highest quality but it sure is comfy. One day I'll get a good one. My friend now has three got her last one from these guys.

Cariboo Outback, Australian Saddles & Supplies

They are in BC Canada


----------



## wild_spot

So many Americans think that, Smrobs.

We have vast, immense cattle stations in central Australia, I would venture a guess that they are bigger? Than most ranches in the US. May be wrong though. However on those big stations they have a 'mustering season' when they contractually hire musterers (Oh boy do I want to do that for a season!!!) to help out with the thousands upon thousand head of cattle. They set up a temporary, massive yard structure with a crush, etc. They normally use helicopters as well as motorbikes/horses to muster, and they collect all the cattle and bring them to the temporary yards where they wean, brand, mark, and doctor if needed.

I can't say it enough, I *absolutely love* my new stock saddle. There is nothing like settling in to your one of a kind, hand made for you, perfectly fitted saddle and just feeling so at home :] It's supportive and secure without being restricting, It allows you to ride in the correct position but doesn't force you... And my horse is about 10X happier too :]


----------



## charliBum

We call them stock saddles here =]


----------



## Liberty Valance

wild_spot said:


> So many Americans think that, Smrobs.
> 
> We have vast, immense cattle stations in central Australia, I would venture a guess that they are bigger? Than most ranches in the US. May be wrong though. However on those big stations they have a 'mustering season' when they contractually hire musterers (Oh boy do I want to do that for a season!!!) to help out with the thousands upon thousand head of cattle. They set up a temporary, massive yard structure with a crush, etc. They normally use helicopters as well as motorbikes/horses to muster, and they collect all the cattle and bring them to the temporary yards where they wean, brand, mark, and doctor if needed.


OOOOOH yeah. Your stations are MASSIVE compared to ours. I think your ranches maybe average about 6200 square miles (10000 sq. km...had to use Google, so I don't know how accurate the numbers are). Our largest ranch is only about 3300 sq. miles. (the King Ranch in Texas). As far as I know, nobody's in much danger of dying at our ranches...cuz you're not more than a day's travel to some sort of suburbia somewhere. Maybe there are some pockets of isolation here and there because of geography, but for the most part, if you look at a population density map of the U.S. you'll see that there are people everywhere, and only a few pockets of the country have less than 10 people inhabiting it per square mile. In those areas, it is probably also due to geography - the volcanic Yellowstone basin and the mountains do put a damper on things. The land west of the Rockies isn't really conducive to cattle ranching (although there are farms there). Unfortunately, the problem with the land's ability to support herds of cattle is the same problem that the farmer has in growing his plant crops...so they end up being in the same geographic location.

In 1862, here, we also passed the Homestead Act and that put an end to the large ranches and free range cattle. What it did was give the applicant a freehold claim to 50 acres. The government basically started divvying up the range into 50 acre increments and giving it to anyone who had never faught against them. All you had to do was apply for it, improve the land, and then file the deed. They gave away millions of acres and most of those who applied for the give-away were yoemen farmers. There was a great deal of conflict between the farmers and the cowmen because the farmers began putting barbed wire up around their property to keep the cattle out. Not only that, many of the property grants had open water sources on them that the ranchers used to water their cattle, but once the land was granted to the farmer, the farmers wouldn't let the cowmen water their cattle there anymore (and a lot of applicants would apply for land with a watering hole on it just to do that on purpose!!). Then applicants would apply for the land that was directly adjacent to what they were just given, and when it was given to them it often cut off the routes that cattlemen would use to drive their cattle to the railheads. The Homestead Act was so poorly facilitated it was so easy to abuse it (and boy, it was!)...it was responsible for the additional displacement of Indians AND the infamous Dust Bowl. Great, huh? lol


----------



## Sunny06

Mine is too big for me. Can barely run in it. Might get a smaller one once I can find a good deal.


----------



## RisingGlory

Just commenting in to read later.


----------

